# Not bad for my first time



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Since I didn't have a trip today and the weather was so nice my buddy and I decided to give bluewater a shot, a first for me in my own boat. I have been several times on other boats though. We got on an epic open water tuna bite! We landed three, pulled the hooks on a couple and had what would have been the best fish of the day get sharked. We also had shots at a couple of hooters but they ended up clipping us off. Not too upset though for a shakedown trip on my boat!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats epic! congrats!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you go right or left when you left the pass?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A good day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Not bad at all, sounds like it has been a fun trip...thanks for posting.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

That's a fine day in just about anyone's book..Congrats!:thumbsup:


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Great job buddy!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go sir, you are the man of the hour!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Outstanding job:thumbsup: This is starting off as a record year for yellowfin off Pensacola.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice. I haven't caught a tuna... yet... Congrats on a great day.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

OHenry said:


> Very nice. I haven't caught a tuna... yet... Congrats on a great day.


I've caught more tuna and billfish than I have wahoo (only one). Funny how that works!

Thanks for the kind words guys. I was lucky. We came off plane after making the run to get rigged up and saw some fish. I had TONS of live bait thanks to Captain Kenny Lewis of Panhandle Charters for throwing his net at the Mass for me. 

I started live chumming and the fish never left us. Everything was caught on spinning gear including the big fish which was caught on a rod and reel that I use for sheepshead and spanish! That was a fun hour! Let's just say that rod was meant for dolphin not a tuna!

I'm also lucky to be able to fish with some great guys like ChrisV and Captain Adam of a One Shot, what I've learned from them allowed me to capitalize on the opportunity I was presented!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine job Jason!!! Great 1st time!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a great day ! We were out on sunday and I could have swore that I saw a tuna come out of the water at 100 yards away, but it only jumped 1 time. that's the closest I've been to one.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

That's awesome!
Congrats on a great trip, thanks for the pics !


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats on a fine trip.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Great trip and pics


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job. Nice pic. A lot of meat. O yes..
Whyme


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job. Open water tuna seems to be a common theme recently. Hoping the nice water hangs around for a while longer.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Jason! Sorry I haven't called you back. I've been working a lot of OT and been over-run this week


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats!
Those are some nice fish!
You set the bar pretty high with your first trip.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome trip guys!!!


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Awesome trip. Any chances you will share roughly how far out you were? I am coming up the end of June, towing my boat up. We are planning to do 2 overnight trips and just curious how much fuel I actually need for the trip. Obviously the tanks will be topped off but not crazy about having a pucker factor...
Thanks for any info and great trip.


----------

